#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  NEN 3140 - Veiligheid op middelbare school

## djspeakertje

Hallo allemaal,

Bij ons op school (gewoon een middelbare school, Havo&VWO) hebben we een groepje jongens bij elkaar die waar nodig techniek verzorgen bij concerten en dergelijke. Ikzelf ben daar ook onderdeel van, en ben de oudste en meest ervaren van de groep (en de persoon die er soort van mee begonnen is), dus ik ben voor veel leraren en personeel binnen school het aanspreekpunt voor de techniek, en ook binnen de groep een soort van hoofd techniek. Wij functioneren schoolbreed, dus niet alleen voor de sectie muziek, maar we worden wel in de gaten gehouden door een muzieklerares, die zich voornamelijk bezighoudt met de planning van de concerten en de techniek er omheen.
Wij doen dit vrijwillig, zonder enige vorm van contract, verzekering, betaling of iets dergelijks. (op de jaarlijkse pizza als bedankje na)


Nou kreeg ik zojuist een mailtje van een van de jongens die het volgende schreef:

"Hallo Daan,

Ik kom hier net achter..., hebben we dit op school wel?

Over cursussen gesproken, bijna niemand weet dat je voor de aanleg van tijdelijke elektrische installaties,zoals dus een lichtinstallatie, een certificaat nodig hebt (NEN 3140, wettelijke bepaling) 
Ook stalen neuzen op de werkvloer zijn verplicht.

Groeten van ...."


Een snelle zoekactie leverde een oud topic op het forum (2009, titel "NEN 3140") en een wikipedia pagina op. Nou kan ik nergens vinden of dit ook voor vrijwilligers geldt, en of dit ook voor ons geldt (er wordt enkel gesproken van "werknemers" en "werkgevers" op wikipedia). Een download van de NEN3140 in PDF formaat kost 90,- op het web, dus even downloaden en doorlezen is er niet bij. 

Volgens het mailtje zou ik voor het aansluiten van een telefoonlader al een certificaat nodig hebben (of valt dat niet onder de noemer elektrische installaties?), en dat lijkt me erg sterk.

Kan iemand me hier mee helpen? (Mac/Rinus?)


Bij voorbaat dank, Daan

----------


## timmetje

Die regels gelden inderdaad ook voor vrijwilligers.

Maar volgens mij geldt die norm alleen voor het werken AAN elektrische installaties, niet voor het werken MET elektrische installaties. De installaties dienen door gecertificeerd personeel te worden aangelegd en gecontroleerd. Het is de taak van de 'werkgever' (je school dus) om er voor te zorgen dat dit gebeurt.

Jullie horen enkel op de hoogte te zijn van de regels die gelden omtrent het veilig werken met dergelijke apparaten. Geen stekkerblokjes in 't water gooien, geen kabels zonder mantel gebruiken, etc...

Zolang je dimmers e.d. dus periodiek gecontroleerd worden zit je safe, voor zover ik het Wikipedia artikel begrepen heb.

Zoals jij het stelt zou dan namelijk iemand die op kantoor werkt een NEN-certicaat moeten hebben voor het werken met de computer (want elektrische 'installatie')...

[edit]

Wat meer info:

http://www.nen3140.nl/relaties-met-de-wet
http://www.euronorm.net/content/template.php?itemID=394

[/edit]

----------


## mvdwerff

Sowieso is de NEN een norm. Dit betekent dat elektrische apparaten dienen te voldoen aan die norm. De NEN keuringen dienen te worden gedaan door gecertificeerde keurmeesters. 
NEN 3140 heeft betrekking op de aarding van apparatuur. Je telefoonoplader is klasse II, dus daar komt geen aarde aan te pas. 
Je stalen neuzen hebben dus helemaal geen betrekking tot de NEN3140. 

Over tijdelijke energienetwerken aanleggen bij lichtinstallaties: De bekabeling / apparatuur kan je NEN3140 keuren. Het totale netwerk hoeft niet gekeurd te zijn. (Zie het als een huissituatie: een wasmachine is (?) NEN3140 gekeurd. Het zou te gek voor woorden zijn als je hele huisinstallatie opnieuw moet worden gekeurd als je alleen je wasmachine in de WCD stopt..) 
wat timmetje zegt klopt dus: het is werken AAN elektrische installaties. 

Daarnaast is er nog verschil tussen volledig opgeleide mensen (keurmeesters) of een VOP (voldoende onderricht persoon).

----------


## renevanh

Stalen neuzen heeft niks met NEN normen te maken maar zit in de ARBO wetgeving en ja, die zijn in principe verplicht.
Echter wel een PBM (persoonlijk beschermings middel) dus eigen verantwoordelijkheid.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Zoals jij het stelt zou dan namelijk iemand die op kantoor werkt een NEN-certicaat moeten hebben voor het werken met de computer (want elektrische 'installatie')...



Kun je me dan vertellen hoe zo'n "NEN-certificaat" er uitziet? Want ik heb nog nooit een papiertje gezien waarop duidelijk staat dat iemand "NEN1010/NEN3140 Vakbekwaam Persoon" is. Of waar je dat papiertje dan zou kunnen halen...

Ik heb er op de zaak regelmatig naar gevraagd en daar wordt verwezen naar de (voor)opleidingsinstellingen, maar nergens waar je apart examen kan doen voor 3140/1010 of een certificaat kan verlengen.

Niet dat het mij als HBO-er Elektrotechniek aan de kennis schort, maar als er een Arbeidsinspectie langs komt kunnen ze nog wel eens vragen gaan stellen...

In relatie met TS:

Voor de aanleg van 'tijdelijke netten' (daarmee bedoelen ze, 400A Powerlock tussen aggregaten en opstelpunten  :Wink: ) is een NEN3140 Vakbekwaam Persoon nodig, maar voor het inprikken van kabels, dimmers en verdeelkasten niet. Dat zijn gewoon, net zoals je televisie en wasmachine, apart gekeurde apparaten, alleen hebben ze grotere stekkers.

Het zou een beetje zot zijn dat je NEN3140-VP moet zijn om even een CEE16 in de muur te mogen prikken...

In principe zijn jullie als technici volgens de NEN3140 "Voldoende Onderricht Persoon", dat wil zeggen dat je de installatie kent, kan bedienen en kleine storingen kan zoeken. Bijvoorbeeld het resetten van een zekeringautomaat.

Als je je dimmers/verdeelkasten open gaat schroeven en nieuwe groepen aan gaat leggen moet je wel 3140-VP zijn.

----------


## jans

De NEN3140 is een norm die bepaald hoe om te gaan met een elektrische installatie. De titel is dan ook "Bedrijfsvoering van elektrische installaties laagspanning".
Dit betekent dat alles wat te maken heeft met gebruik van, het werken met, het onderhouden van elektrische installaties valt onder de NEN3140. Het dragen van persoonlijke beschermingsmiddelen die betrekking hebben op het werken aan elektrische installatie is hier een onderdeel van. Het dragen van veiligheidsschoenen met stalen neuzen niet, dit wordt bepaald in de ARBO wet.
Het aanleggen van elektrische installaties valt onder de NEN1010.

Wat cursussen betreft.
Je kunt aangewezen worden conform de NEN3140 op basis van je opleidingen en ervaring.
Daarnaast kun je een certificaat halen bij een organisatie als bijvoorbeeld Quercus. In de petrochemie bijvoorbeeld wordt dit certificaat geëist als je aangewezen wilt worden als VP'r, WV'r of IV'r.
De geldigheid van dit certificaat kan wisselen, ik moet hier elke 2 jaar voor op herhaling.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Kan iemand me hier mee helpen? (Mac/Rinus?)
> 
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank, Daan[/SIZE][/COLOR]



ik voel me vereerd,... 

Kort gezegd gaat de NEN1010 over de kwaliteit en veiligheid van de installatie bij het bouwen van die installatie.
Daarin zit tegenwoordig ook de tijdelijke installatie ( die wij vaak gebruiken) en de materiaal keuze ( waarom mag welke kabel door welke buis aan welke stekker, of juist weer niet achter welke automaat / smeltveiligheid of juist weer niet) .

De NEN3140 vertelt over degene die met de installatie werkt, hou hij opgeleid moet worden, tot welk niveau hij die beslissing mag nemen om af te schakelen / bij te schakelen etc. 

Mijn moeder bijvoorbeeld is voldoende opgeleid om het strijkijzer in het stopcontact te steken volgens die NEN3140. Mijn moeder is daarentegen niet voldoende opgeleid om dat stopcontact open te schroeven om er een dubbele WCD te plaatsten, zodat tijdens het strijken het koffiezetapparaat ook aan kan. Dit is puur NEN3140. 

Zou mijn moeder een (vrijwilligers-)baan in het bejaardenhuis hebben, dan is het strijken misschien wel een taak, en daar moet ze dus een verklaring van de laagspanningsdeskundige hebben om dat strijkijzer in te pluggen, zodat ze kan zien waar dat strijkijzer aan moet voldoen, of op z'n minst dat dat strijkijzer regelmatig gecontroleerd is, en of het snoer niet kapot is, ofzo. Allemaal nog steeds NEN3140. 

Stalen neuzen / helmen /  valbeschermingstuigjes / rolsteigers etc moeten toegepast worden volgens de ARBO-wet, (indien er een gevaar en/of risico mee voorkomen kan worden)  en de NEN3140 kan daar ook een onderdeel van zijn. 
De ARBOwet zegt immers niks meer of minder dat de (vrijwilligers-) baas er voor zorg moet dragen dat de (vrijwillig) dienstdoenden veilig hun werk kunnen doen, met voldoende bescherming tegen, of afscherming van mogelijke gevaren. 

Stel je voor dat jij, als "hoofd" techniek, een ingehuurde dimmer ziet met een 4polige kracht-stekker. 2 problemen: het gaat nooit passen op je stopcontact, en die dimmer zal bij belasting rare dingen met je PARren doen. Dat weet jij, als actief forumlid hier, en misschien wel uit ervaring. 
Maar die 2e-klasser, die vanmiddag ff helpt met de lampjes weet dat niet. Die 2e klasser heeft nog lang niet alle pagina's van dit forum doorgelezen, is verder een aardige vent / meid, maar die komt met een schroevendraaier en een 4p WCD aanhobbelen, en zal ff je 5p-stopcontact vervangen. Dit alles onder spanning etc. 

De NEN3140 grijpt hier in. 
- die 4P dimmer moet acuut destructief afgekeurd worden, ( stekker eraf knippen en retour verhuurbedrijf) want die had nooit goedgekeurd mogen worden
- die 2e-klasser moet de schroevendraaier zover mogelijk weggooien wegens niet gediplomeerd hiervoor,
- die 2e-klasser had de stikker met NEN3140-goedgekeurd moeten zoeken alvorens deze aangepakt werd, als hij/zij VoldoendeOnderrichtPersoon was geweest,
- Het hoofd techniek gaat opzoek naar een andere oplossing, meldt dit gevaar bij de de dagelijkse leiding, en regelt een dimmer met NEN3140-stikker erop met de juiste aansluitingen en aansluitsnoer. 
- Het hoofd der school ( of zijn Laagspannings- of InstallatieVerantwoordelijke) vloekt de verhuurder stijf, zegt de vervolgopdrachten bij dit bedrijf op, 
en vertelt de dames en heren dat krachtstroom onder de NEN3140 alleen door een 4e-klasser mag worden aangesloten, die ooit een middagje op cursus zijn geweest. 
http://www.rovc.nl/advies_en_impleme.../nen-3140.aspx bijvoorbeeld. 

Grofweg zou mijn moeder dus ff in haar oor gefluisterd moeten worden dat alle strijkijzers, koffiezetapparaten etc periodiek gekeurd dienen te worden, en dat daar een sticker op moet zitten, en dat ze moet zoeken naar die sticker, en de datum op die sticker, enzo.

----------


## timmetje

> Kun je me dan vertellen hoe zo'n "NEN-certificaat" er uitziet? Want ik heb nog nooit een papiertje gezien waarop duidelijk staat dat iemand "NEN1010/NEN3140 Vakbekwaam Persoon" is. Of waar je dat papiertje dan zou kunnen halen...



Wat betreft de cursussen denk ik dat jans het prima verwoord heeft...





> Je kunt aangewezen worden conform de NEN3140 op basis van je opleidingen en ervaring.
> Daarnaast kun je een certificaat halen bij een organisatie als bijvoorbeeld Quercus. In de petrochemie bijvoorbeeld wordt dit certificaat geëist als je aangewezen wilt worden als VP'r, WV'r of IV'r.
> De geldigheid van dit certificaat kan wisselen, ik moet hier elke 2 jaar voor op herhaling.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wat betreft de cursussen denk ik dat jans het prima verwoord heeft...
> 
> [/COLOR]



Waar ik vooral naar benieuwd ben is of er dan überhaupt een landelijk erkend diploma/certificaat is en of die vanuit de Arbo verplicht wordt gesteld voordat je ook maar een stroomkast open mag doen. Want zo staat het namelijk wel in mijn VCA...

Hij had het over de petrochemie, maar ik weet dus niet hoe de eisen zijn als het om andere bedrijfstakken gaat. Vroeger had je ook nog de benamingen van "schakelbevoegd" en installatiemonteur sterkstroom/zwakstroom.

----------


## jans

Voor naleving van de ARBO wet moeten door de volgende personen schriftelijk worden aangewezen door de hoogste verantwoordelijke in een organisatie.
-Installatieverantwoordelijke
-Werkverantwoordelijke
-Vakbekwaam persoon
-Voldoende onderricht persoon
Deze personen kunnen ook ingeleend worden.Dit gebeurd vaak bij installatieverantwoordelijken, omdat de kennis hiervoor vaak niet aanwezig is in een organisatie.
Voor de verschillende functies, die ook gecombineerd mogen worden gelden minimale opleidingseisen.
Zoals als in mijn vorige post als genoemd kan een aanwijzing gebaseerd zijn op opleidingsniveau en werkervaring.
Een extra cursus is dus niet verplicht als je voldoende onderricht bent maar sommige organisaties eisen dit wel.
Als ik voor de gasindustrie werk moet ik een cursus volgen om VP'r te worden,  maar bij een tabaksfabrikant weer niet, daar wordt ik zo aangewezen.

----------


## renevanh

> - die 2e-klasser moet de schroevendraaier zover mogelijk weggooien wegens niet gediplomeerd hiervoor,



Is die 2e-klasser niet gediplomeerd om met een schroevendraaier te werken, of niet gediplomeerd om met een schroevendraaier (of eender ander werktuig) aan de installatie te werken?

En wat als dat een electrische schroevendraaier (accuboor, accu schroevendraaier, oid) is? Is dat ook laagspanning of is dat weer een klasse apart?

Zou die 2e-klasser uit jouw voorbeeld wel de stekker op het dimmerrack mogen vervangen voor een 5-polige of valt dat ook onder NEN3140 en mag dat dus officieel ook niet?




En... wie werkt er volgens deze normen? VOP is een hele discutabele term. Ik prik regelmatig 400A powerlock omdat ik weet hoe dit werkt en waar ik op moet letten. Dat is me ooit eens verteld en een beeeeeetje verstand is ook al een hulp. Maar ben ik dan VOP of niet? Dat is denk ik de kern van het probleem met de NEN3140: wanneer is iemand VOP?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Is die 2e-klasser niet gediplomeerd om met een schroevendraaier te werken, of niet gediplomeerd om met een schroevendraaier (of eender ander werktuig) aan de installatie te werken?



Überhaupt niet gediplomeerd, op je 14e wordt je nog niet toegelaten tot examens. Verder heb ik in het voorbeeld "onder spanning" genoemd.

Het VOP moet je kunnen aantonen dmv getuigschriften, diploma's of ervaring.

----------


## jans

> Is die 2e-klasser niet gediplomeerd om met een schroevendraaier te werken, of niet gediplomeerd om met een schroevendraaier (of eender ander werktuig) aan de installatie te werken?
> Het gaat erom dat iemand die niet aangewezen is een leek is en dus geen werkzaamheden aan een elektrische installatie mag verrichten. Echter, een leek kan eenvoudige werkzaamheden in opdracht van een werkverantwoordelijke uitvoeren als deze laatste er van overtuigd is dat de leek deze werkzaamheden veilig kan uitvoeren. 
> 
> En wat als dat een electrische schroevendraaier (accuboor, accu schroevendraaier, oid) is? Is dat ook laagspanning of is dat weer een klasse apart? 
> Zie hierboven
> 
> Zou die 2e-klasser uit jouw voorbeeld wel de stekker op het dimmerrack mogen vervangen voor een 5-polige of valt dat ook onder NEN3140 en mag dat dus officieel ook niet?
> Als een verandering wordt aangebracht aan een elektrisch toestel dan dient deze opnieuw gekeurd te worden. Aangezien het voorbeeld een gehuurd toestel betreft heeft MAC geheel gelijk, direct retour.
> 
> ...



In principe dient iedere werkgever volgens deze norm te handelen, dus ook de bakker om de hoek. Alleen weten heel veel werkgevers dit niet.

Ik ken een bedrijf waar een VOP'r 125A mespatronen vervangt. Toen ik dit hoorde gingen mijn nekharen overeind, maar na de uitleg van de IV'r had ik er begrip voor.
Wat dacht je van een werktuigbouwkundige die als VOP'r een hoofdschakelaar van een hoogspanningsverdeler inschakelt. 

Alles draait om de aanwijzing van de personen, het verleggen van de verantwoordelijkheden dus. 
Zo mag ik bij de ene klant schakelen aan het hoofdcapitool terwijl ik bij de ander nog geen D-patroon mag vervangen.

----------


## Gertjan70

De nen 1010 is van toepassing bij de aanleg van de installatie.  Geldt ook voor tijdelijke installaties(is een apart hoofdstuk). De nen 3140 heeft alles te maken met het onderhouden en keuren van installaties en gaat ook over het aanwijs beleidt.  Ook verzekeringen verwijzen naar de nen 3140, mocht een installatie niet onderhouden worden en er gebeurt iets, dan proberen ze er met dit document in de hand onderuit te komen.

----------

